# T5 HO Tek Lights



## kkau1 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hi,

Finally took the plunge and ordered a Tek Light fixture. I'm planning on hanging it above an open top tank. I was wondering though, is the "arcrylic shield" necessary or recomended for this light fixture? Or does it usually already come with some sort of shield?

Also, what are peoples opinions on Giesemann Midday and 10k bulbs?

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Thanks~


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

The GE 6700k bulbs are very good and it does not come with a shield, but I usually take that off anyway since I don't the condensation to block out the light. There is no harm in taking out the shield or not using it at all. As long as you watch out where you are splashing water around. I don't have any cover for my bulbs.


----------



## dhavoc (Mar 17, 2006)

dont use a cover on mine either and no problems with the lights at all. i use both the Giesemann Midday and 10k bulbs in combo and it works great! i have no problems growing any plant i have tried so far, HC, HM, various erioucoulons, tonia belem, rotalas, e. triandra etc.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I too don't use a shield. I have no experience with those bulbs. Rather, I use the inexpensive GE Starcoats. They work great and are about 1/2 the price.


----------



## dan2ktj (Mar 14, 2005)

Can anyone point me to a discount source for a 24" T5 TEK light?

Thanks.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

reefgeek.com is the cheapest I've found or ebay.


----------

